# U13-U14 DA



## Surf Zombie (Nov 27, 2018)

Anyone have insight on whether the girls side will follow suit with the boys side and have DA at ages younger than U15 in the next year or two?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 27, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> Anyone have insight on whether the girls side will follow suit with the boys side and have DA at ages younger than U15 in the next year or two?


Don’t know 100%, but it is HIGHLY doubtful.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 27, 2018)

Isn’t there a rumor that the boys side will be eliminating DA for anything younger than u14?


----------



## justneededaname (Nov 27, 2018)

On the boys side there is definitely a rumor about age groups. It generally goes like this:

For 19-20 season they will add U16 and drop U12.
For 21-22 season they will drop U13.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 27, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> Anyone have insight on whether the girls side will follow suit with the boys side and have DA at ages younger than U15 in the next year or two?


They have girls U14 now.


----------



## timmyh (Nov 27, 2018)

Several conferences have U13 DA already. 
Frontier, for example, has U13, U14, U15, U16, U17, and U18/19.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have heard one more age group for the girls to make 5. And, the combo age will be the oldest. But until it happens just rumors.


----------



## soccer661 (Nov 29, 2018)

Just saw an announcement they are dropping the U12 Boys DA for next season (2019/2020)...
They have two U13 Pilot programs for the girls now-- Frontier (Texas) and Atlantic (East Coast). 
Has anyone heard if they are expanding the U13 programs for girls to include all the conferences next season or wondering if they will add a U13 Southwest pilot??


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 4, 2018)

soccer661 said:


> Just saw an announcement they are dropping the U12 Boys DA for next season (2019/2020)...
> They have two U13 Pilot programs for the girls now-- Frontier (Texas) and Atlantic (East Coast).
> Has anyone heard if they are expanding the U13 programs for girls to include all the conferences next season or wondering if they will add a U13 Southwest pilot??


Doubtful.  If they are planning to eliminate boys U13 then I would assume the same for girls as well.


----------



## soccer661 (Dec 4, 2018)

I think/assume the U13 DA boys are staying (it's the U12 DA boys being eliminated)
So wondering if they will expand the girls U13 DA....from the two pilot programs to ALL conferences or maybe add a couple more U13 pilots.
Has anyone has heard how those pilot programs in Texas and East Coast are doing for that age group??


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 4, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Doubtful.  If they are planning to eliminate boys U13 then I would assume the same for girls as well.


https://www.soccertoday.com/u-s-soccer-development-academy-hands-u-12s-back-to-clubs/


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Dec 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I have heard one more age group for the girls to make 5. And, the combo age will be the oldest. But until it happens just rumors.


Heard this as well down here in FL. U16 single age group


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 6, 2018)

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> Heard this as well down here in FL. U16 single age group


Heard it was a bit windy yesterday in Flo-rida, but solid weather overall.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Heard it was a bit windy yesterday in Flo-rida, but solid weather overall.


Definitely a Norco’esk, chilly wind but sunny. Today was nicer and tomorrow should be better.


----------

